# After You Shoot Out The Center



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

After you have shot out the center of the can and you shoot through the hole does it still count as a hit just because you didn't hear it hit the can?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

HA HA!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice Roger........... scientifically it falls under the same area as" does a bear **** in the woods"


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

if a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it does it make a sound?


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

If ya can prove ball went through the hole! 
Oooops, I forgot. This is Roger's post and he most always hits where he be aiming ..............


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

There is no reason to shoot without the sound of the can!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's just like a "swish" in basketball. Nothing but net!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure as I'm not ever apt to have that problem.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope. Doesn't count. After you shoot out the center you must aim for the remaining "meat" of the can. At least that is what I do.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Since there are people here on the forum to hit a matches head, aiming for the rim after there´s no more metal in the center won´t be expected too much, innit? 
It´s like those shooting boothes at the fairground where you have to shoot out a star by cutting a ring around it. you won´t get nothing for a next center hit, hear it or not.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I think the official rule should be that if you do shoot out the center of the target, each round that falls through the hole must be accompanied by a shot of stiff liquor. This applies an automatic handicap and will encourage the removal of the rest of the material to avoid wasted resources.


----------

